# New Trailer Options for Alumacraft Model F?



## aplin (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd like to purchase a new trailer instead of rehabbing the terribly rusted and busted trailer that came with my Alumacraft Model FL. Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm not seeing anything online that looks to be made to transport a small V-hull type boat. All i'm seeing are flat bottom boat trailers for 14'ers. Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 8, 2018)

It's all about how you set up the bunks and keel rollers.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 13, 2018)

Do you have a budget? 6-800 bucks should put you in a new one from a dealer and you would have assurance it would fit.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 14, 2018)

Aplin, where are you?

A couple of ideas. In the Houston TX area, Mc Clain makes a ton of well-regarded trailers. In fact, Academy carries two of their galvanized trailers at a number of their stores around the country. The larger of the two would probably do the job, with some mods, as mentioned above.

Harbor Freight offers a bolt-together boat trailer for small dollars $$$. I have never owned any of their trailers...and they are NOT galvanized..but some people have been happy with the HF trailer.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 14, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Harbor Freight offers a bolt-together boat trailer for small dollars $$$. I have never owned any of their trailers...and they are NOT galvanized..but some people have been happy with the HF trailer.



I didn't see any on the HF web site. Maybe they dropped them?


----------

